# ultrasound soft tissue back, ? code



## Susan Carter CPC (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,
We are having difficulty coding ultrasound soft tissue of back. We use 76499 the unlisted procedure and are getting denied by insurances and Medicare asking for a more specific code.  We cannot use 76800 ultrasound of spinal canal and contents because we are only scanning the soft tissue of back. Medicare's rejection "MA130" doesn't allow to do a written appeal with the documentation. They want a more specific code.  Does anyone have a solution to this problem. I appreciate any help. Thanks.

Susan Carter CPC
Associates in Radiology of Plattsburgh NY PC
aropplattsburgh@hotmail.com


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

According to CSI, there are two possible codes for soft tissue of the back.  76604-52 is used for the upper back and 76705 for the lower back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

According to CSI, there are two possible codes for soft tissue of the back.  76604-52 is used for the upper back and 76705 for the lower back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Susan Carter CPC (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you know if CSI has anything published on this issue, or where I can find the guidelines stating that we should use 76604-52 or 76705?


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Mar 6, 2009)

I verified the info in the 2009 CSI Navigator for Diagnostic Radiology.


----------



## Verve and bourb (Mar 11, 2009)

Per ACR Ultrasound Coding User's Guide Upper Back 76604-52, lower back 76705.

Hope this helps. I would follow ACR guidelines since the AMA tends to rely on the ACR for guidance regarding coding.


----------

